# Shop Vac advice



## Mizer (Jun 16, 2012)

In case you are thinking of trying to suck fleas from a dog with a shop vac, don't do it. It seems that they have a built in aversion to shop vacs and even little dogs can get pretty riled up.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 16, 2012)

Mizer said:


> In case you are thinking of trying to suck fleas from a dog with a shop vac, don't do it. It seems that they have a built in aversion to shop vacs and even little dogs can get pretty riled up.



My shepherds actually like it. The big guy won't move until I clean him with it. He is the same way with the air hose.


----------



## Mizer (Jun 16, 2012)

NYWoodturner said:


> Mizer said:
> 
> 
> > In case you are thinking of trying to suck fleas from a dog with a shop vac, don't do it. It seems that they have a built in aversion to shop vacs and even little dogs can get pretty riled up.
> ...


This was a little Yorkie and she turned into a full blown banshie. I can't say that I blame her though, I wouldn't like being turned upside down and having a shop vac ran up and down me.


----------

